# Ground clearance - middle of car



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Hopefully I'll be able to answer my own question later on today if a last minute hitch is sorted. However, just wondering if anyone knows the ground clearance of an R35, 2011MY roughly half way between the wheels? Probably should have thought about this sooner, but my driveway has quite a hump - the drive itself slopes downwards while the pavement also slopes down from the drive to the road. Just wondering whether I'm going to need to go find some bits of wood to go under the front wheels as I pull on to the drive!

Brochure says minimum 105mm but if that's at the front then it isn't useful! I'm sure I remember seeing a schematic with dimensions somewhere but couldn't find it again on searching .


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm afraid I can't answer your question re the middle if the car but, I would have thought that your main problem would actually be the front clearance, if it clears that it should be fine. 
It's amazing how well it goes over the 'straddle' kind of speed bumps, there are quite a few round my way and I've never had a problem. I know yours is a different kind of issue but the front will be the problem still I reckon.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I had the same issue with my drive, it slopes up off the road then you have to get over the crown as you go in the garage. Before the block paving was done, I did scrape the exhaust going into the garage but after it was OK. As daft as it sounds, the car doesn't touch the drive going into the garage forwards, but if you reverse onto the drive, the spolier lip catches on the road unless you can swing in to it and it clears. It is very close so it would be worth checking but obviously slope angles and whether the top of the drive is crowned will depend on clearance available.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Naranja said:


> I'm afraid I can't answer your question re the middle if the car but, I would have thought that your main problem would actually be the front clearance, if it clears that it should be fine.
> It's amazing how well it goes over the 'straddle' kind of speed bumps, there are quite a few round my way and I've never had a problem. I know yours is a different kind of issue but the front will be the problem still I reckon.


I wish that were true . The slope up from the road ( where the front clearance matters ) is not that bad, its the difference in slope over the hump. As an example, wifey drives a 5 series, which has around 200mm ground clearance about half way along the body, which you would think is loads. However, at the worst point, it only clears the ground on to my drive by around 50mm! The front is no problem ( though I admit it may be an additional issue on the gtr, but should be ok. )

I know that the GTR will be lower than 200mm, but then it also has a shorter wheelbase ( though not by as much as you might think! ) which will help. I think though if the clearance is only 105mm all the way, I'll be fishing out some planks!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

some gtr's don't go uphill backwards very well; depends on the clutch settings but worth considering if you ever want to do backwards like this, particulary if space on your drive is tight.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> some gtr's don't go uphill backwards very well; depends on the clutch settings but worth considering if you ever want to do backwards like this, particulary if space on your drive is tight.


I'm now a little concerned that I have some sort of personality disorder - I've just been told that the car I've just spent 70k on may not go up hill backwards very well, and I just found it hilarious!

If you punch someone in the mouth, and they roll on the floor in fits of hysteria, that'll be me :chuckle:


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

I`d grab the demonstrator from the local HPC and use that to experiment . Thats what I did to make sure it would fit in my garage and go up my drive. You should have seen the salesmans face !


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

110mm max and if you doubt use wooden planks to height up your car!
I scratched my mid pipe. Now I have 5cm height wooden planks for driving off the bridge.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

sidepipe said:


> I wish that were true . The slope up from the road ( where the front clearance matters ) is not that bad, its the difference in slope over the hump. As an example, wifey drives a 5 series, which has around 200mm ground clearance about half way along the body, which you would think is loads. However, at the worst point, it only clears the ground on to my drive by around 50mm! The front is no problem ( though I admit it may be an additional issue on the gtr, but should be ok. )
> 
> I know that the GTR will be lower than 200mm, but then it also has a shorter wheelbase ( though not by as much as you might think! ) which will help. I think though if the clearance is only 105mm all the way, I'll be fishing out some planks!


Oh, I see. Ignore my comments then. Hope it works out ok.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> I`d grab the demonstrator from the local HPC and use that to experiment . Thats what I did to make sure it would fit in my garage and go up my drive. You should have seen the salesmans face !


PMSL :clap:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

use wooden planks to heighten up the car!


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

enshiu said:


> use wooden planks to heighten up the car!


That was what I was going to do if the clearance wasn't enough - didn't get a chance to test though because the car broke before I had a chance . Looks to be around 130mm in the centre though ( slightly higher than at the front and back ) so I might just get away with it if I'm lucky. Not been that lucky so far though ( ignoring the fact that I was in a position to buy it in the first place mind  )


----------

